
A new venture firm called BlueYard - uptown
http://www.berlinvc.com/2016/01/04/a-new-venture-firm-called-blueyard/
======
sharemywin
Nice. We created a VC fund but only fund people we know so if your reading
this blog post and I didn't send it to you personally ignore it. Thanks for
reading. To me it's not news unless you've innovated past the "rich people
giving their friends money to start businesses" business model.

